

The Best VPN For Android In 2013 - xylia
http://greycoder.com/the-best-vpns-for-android/

======
snaky
_On most devices, you’ll be using the PPTP or the L2TP protocol (the more
secure option). However, the most secure option is to run OpenVPN on Android_

Oh really? OpenVPN is more secure than L2TP? Since when?

~~~
xylia
Yes, L2TP falls slightly short of OpenVPN's performance stability, but it can
be made secure as OpenVPN if AES encryption is used.

